# Just Bought A Vostok Amphibia



## wobblycol (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi,

new to this forum game so please allow for my stupidity.I've just bought an amphibia 200M diver (blue face) on ebay,and wondered where i could lay my hands on an instruction manual (english) for it?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to the forum!

I dont think there is an English manual, but its all pretty simple... wear it and it will run - or unscrew the crown and wind it - to set the hands unscrew and pull out the crown, setting the date is as easy as moving the hands past 12 so the date flips on, then wind the hands back to about 8 and then forward past 12 and the next day drops into place. With practice you'll feel where near 8 you need to go back to.

Great watch and such a bargin at even full retail. Hope you like yours, pics are always welcome on here.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

When you unscrew the crown it will 'wobble' around like crazy on the stem, dont worry this is perfectly normal


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

jasonm said:


> When you unscrew the crown it will 'wobble' around like crazy on the stem, dont worry this is perfectly normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that when I unscrewed my recent acquisition, but it all turned out right in the end.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I didnt mention that... feels like its broken but its meant to be like that... TADTS as they say in Lotus circles...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Typed in from an old copy I have lying around:

*Maintenance instruction *

In order to longer and optimal work of

Komandirskie, Red October, Diver-Amphibian, Prestige, KGB automatic 2416B watches

would you please read and present instruction attentively

*WINDING UP*

While wearing watch on your hand every day there's no need to wind it up (position 1 the crown is screwed on the case). Watch running is provided by a special mechanism of automatic self-winding up, which makes your watch run thanks to movement of your hand. But if you do not wear your watch more than 24 hours it's necessary to wind it up. Winding up is to be done by turning the winding crown, situated in position 2 (app. 25-30 revolutions). Slightly pull the crown away from the case during winding.

*SETTING UP OF TIME*

Set the winding crown into position 2 and then pull it till a click. (position 3). Turning the winding crown counter clockwise set the correct time. Once you set the correct time put the winding crown into position 1 pushing it to the case.

*SETTING THE CALENDAR *

Set the winding crown into position 3. Set the correct date by turning watch hands clockwise. Once you set the date, put the winding crown into position 1.

*RAPID SETTING OF THE CALENDAR*

Set the winding crown into position 3. Move the hour hand from 12 to 8 counter clockwise and then back from 8 to 12 clockwise while the correct date appears. After that, put the winding crown into position 1.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one George









Wish I had that when PG very kindly gave me hais Amphibia just after I qualified as a diver and went to Egypt diving......Every day I diligently unscrewed the crown and manualy wound it...I diddnt know then it was an automatic....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, there you go Jase - it just goes to show that there is nothing quite like "a special mechanism of automatic self-winding up" to keep your watch going - for example - YOU winding it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, Im 'special' all right


----------



## wobblycol (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd just like to thank everybody for all this great and very useful information.

I'm well pleased with the watch, great quality for such a cheap price.

Once again thanks all.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

wobblycol said:


> Hi,
> 
> new to this forum game so please allow for my stupidity.I've just bought an amphibia 200M diver (blue face) on ebay,and wondered where i could lay my hands on an instruction manual (english) for it?
> 
> ...


IMO nobody who buys a Vostok could be considered stupid









BTW welcome to the forum











jasonm said:


> Nice one George
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t feel too bad Jason, he`s going to get me for this but when Paul sold me this Vostok he mentioned that....

_" There was something wrong with the winder"_

I can`t remember his exact words but it was something like this....

_"As Iv`e never come across a *Manual wind* watch that you could wind up all day without it ever getting fully wound"_
















*Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2146 Automatic Movement*


















File Size: 98.55 KB

Sorry Paul









PM


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW Paul I`ve tried to send you a PM but your box is full, I`ve got something which might suit a 70`s Timex if you want it FOC


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Mac, yes i didn't associate that mil style with being auto as it was thinner than my amphibia and I just assumed it was manual!









Just seen my in box was full! Have emptied it


----------

